

OS X Lion v10.7.1 is out - moonlighter
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4764

======
reemrevnivek
Looks like some normal stability updates...oh wait, what's this?

 _Resolve an issue in which an admin user account could be missing after
upgrading to OS X Lion._

Yikes. Let me double-check my backups before this upgrade...

------
tambourine_man
Hope it fixes video performance.

On my MacBook Pro, it's horrendous.

Exposé is very harsh, and the RSS screen saver is s l o w

